# Where are the fish/do reefs help - Panel discussion



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

If you want to see the Doctorate level discussion on fish stocks in the Gulf of Mexico, get a large coffee click on the link below and open up your mind. This is from the Northwest Florida Artificial Reef Workshop held in Niceville Feb 19-20.

Dr. Lingberg
Dr. Shipp
Dr. Patterston
Dr. Barbieri

After their individual presentations they have a panel discussion.

https://ufifas.adobeconnect.com/_a10...&pbMode=normal

Enjoy
Stressless


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

This was my favorite session of the workshop. I highly recommend checking it out.


----------

